# Huge rave: DiorSkin Forever Extreme Wear Flawless Makeup



## Jennifer (Dec 22, 2007)

*What it is:*
A silky, long-wearing liquid foundation with SPF 25.

*What it is formulated to do:*
Extreme wear for extreme beauty. This luxurious foundation stays flawlessly smooth and looks naturally perfect in any environment. With two unique innovations: an exclusive nano-stretch network inspired by nano-textile technology to insure makeup will fit like a second skin and a unique hydra-gel moisture-stabilizing system, Dior takes smoothing, wear, and comfort to the ultimate extreme of beauty. Non-transfer and waterproof.
i took a sample of this from work (i'd suggest you do the same, if you're near a sephora) not thinking much about it. it's new-ish, so i thought i'd get a feel for it since i knew customers would come in asking for info on it.

welllllllllllllllllll, surprisingly, and i say surprisingly cuz i usually don't like dior's foundations, this is probably one of the best foundations i've tried.

i put it on and it instantly melted into my skin and literally looks like a second skin (like they said) and it's a nice velvet finish on me and it's full coverage WITHOUT looking cakey. i swear i mean it when i say it melts into your skin.

i didn't wear a primer with it to see how it wears during work today, so i'll update with that.

i'd take a pic, but my camera is so forgiving and usually gives me near-flawless skin in every pic, so it wouldn't do much.

has anyone else tried this?

*the verdict:* it wore ALL day, from 9 am to 10:40  pm (still on, too) with no primer! i'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## Andi (Dec 22, 2007)

never tried any Dior foundations. Can I just say I LOVE your product recommendations. ItÂ´s awesome that you can always get a sample of new products and then give us your opinion on it


----------



## Thais (Dec 22, 2007)

I never tried Dior foundations either... But now I am lemming this one.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 22, 2007)

wow you always create lemmings

Do you happen to know if it's oil free?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif never tried any Dior foundations. Can I just say I LOVE your product recommendations. ItÂ´s awesome that you can always get a sample of new products and then give us your opinion on it aw, you're welcome





Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



wow you always create lemmingsDo you happen to know if it's oil free?

i don't think it is cuz i think if it was, it would say so



sorry!
*the verdict:* it wore ALL day, from 9 am to 10:40 pm (still on, too) with no primer! i'm in LOVE!!!


----------



## MindySue (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds very tempting..


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 23, 2007)

Do they have colors available for people of ethnic backgrounds? lol something darker than tan?


----------



## kittykupkake (Dec 23, 2007)

another lemming!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do they have colors available for people of ethnic backgrounds? lol something darker than tan? no



the darkest is dark beige.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 23, 2007)

Now you put that up when I just bought new foundation ;-)


----------



## Insensitive. (Dec 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no



the darkest is dark beige. 
Are you serious?? Thats horrible.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Sheikah (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds great! I want to try it now.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 24, 2007)

I got a sample from Sephora today. It is indeed awesome stuff. They were almost out of every color though.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a sample from Sephora today. It is indeed awesome stuff. They were almost out of every color though. let me know how you like it! did you wear it the whole day?
i loooooove the way this just melts into the skin. i keep getting compliments at work, even under those disgusting lights.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 24, 2007)

i need to get a sample of this, it sounds awsome!


----------



## vav (Dec 24, 2007)

Oooh, i will try this! Since it's also non transfer and waterproof.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 24, 2007)

I think my sample is a tad too light. Its #30. It does feel really nice. I'm going to try it today and just darken it with my MAC blot powder. It's very watery coming out of the bottle but it does not go on that way. It's easier to manipulate than the EL double wear and not as makeup like if you know what I mean. It doesn't feel like you have anything on but seems to have great coverage. I'll let you know tonight how it held up today.


----------



## rerunhaley (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 24, 2007)

I wonder if it would work for me. Is it only availible at Saphora?


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 24, 2007)

I will have to try this. I love my other dior foundation... so I will see. Will all Sephora stores give you a sample if you ask? Thanks Jen!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will have to try this. I love my other dior foundation... so I will see. Will all Sephora stores give you a sample if you ask? Thanks Jen! Yes. I asked and received one yesterday. She had to scrape the bottom of the bottle to get it. They were out of almost everything. The Dillards here also sells it.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 24, 2007)

Update: I've had it on for 6 hours. It feels much nicer than the EL Double wear and I love that stuff. With the Double Wear, I love, love the coverage but you know you have something on your face. This feels like nothing. I got hot at a patients house and perspired on my face. It didn't budge. I also have a white shirt on and spilled coffee on it, but when I changed my shirt after pulling it over my head, I didn't notice that makeup line you sometimes see on clothes. It feels softer than the Double Wear and you definitely can apply it easier. With the Double Wear, you have to work fast and in smaller areas. I also used my MAC 187....read other people using it for foundation somewhere online.......It gives this totally airbrushed look. Jennifer is right. It literally "melts" into your skin. Hard to describe. The color #30 is the tiniest bit too light, but my MAC Loose Blot in med dark took care of that. I have also not had to reapply the powder since I put it on at 6am. It's a matte finish. I'll let yall know how it holds up later as I have a party right after work to go to and no time to redo my makeup. It is expensive but I'd say worth the expense. A little goes a very long way. Oh.. it also has a pump which was my only real complaint with the Double Wear.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 24, 2007)

Does it have a perfumey smell? I have the Diorskin Fluid, but I can't use it anymore because it started giving me horrible headaches!


----------



## jemmaxox (Dec 25, 2007)

oh ill have to go get a sample!


----------



## glamadelic (Dec 25, 2007)

how much does this cost and where all can i purchase it?

it sounds so wonderful i want to try it so badly!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will have to try this. I love my other dior foundation... so I will see. Will all Sephora stores give you a sample if you ask? Thanks Jen! yep!!!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does it have a perfumey smell? I have the Diorskin Fluid, but I can't use it anymore because it started giving me horrible headaches!



NO! that's why i didn't like the other dior foundations! i'm sorry, but i don't want fragrance in my makeup.

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Update: I've had it on for 6 hours. It feels much nicer than the EL Double wear and I love that stuff. With the Double Wear, I love, love the coverage but you know you have something on your face. This feels like nothing. I got hot at a patients house and perspired on my face. It didn't budge. I also have a white shirt on and spilled coffee on it, but when I changed my shirt after pulling it over my head, I didn't notice that makeup line you sometimes see on clothes. It feels softer than the Double Wear and you definitely can apply it easier. With the Double Wear, you have to work fast and in smaller areas. I also used my MAC 187....read other people using it for foundation somewhere online.......It gives this totally airbrushed look. Jennifer is right. It literally "melts" into your skin. Hard to describe. The color #30 is the tiniest bit too light, but my MAC Loose Blot in med dark took care of that. I have also not had to reapply the powder since I put it on at 6am. It's a matte finish. I'll let yall know how it holds up later as I have a party right after work to go to and no time to redo my makeup. It is expensive but I'd say worth the expense. A little goes a very long way. Oh.. it also has a pump which was my only real complaint with the Double Wear. yay! i'm glad you love it, too!

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how much does this cost and where all can i purchase it?it sounds so wonderful i want to try it so badly!

$42 and sephora and dillard's from what kelly said.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 25, 2007)

OK. I've had it on for 17 hours. My blush has worn off but the foundation is still in place. Doesn't look any different than it did when I put it on this morning. Big thumbs up. It is expensive as I said but you don't have to use much. I could see this lasting a long time.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK. I've had it on for 17 hours. My blush has worn off but the foundation is still in place. Doesn't look any different than it did when I put it on this morning. Big thumbs up. It is expensive as I said but you don't have to use much. I could see this lasting a long time. yayyyyy!!! i love mine, too



even in pics, it looks FLAWLESS!


----------



## Trisha. (Dec 25, 2007)

It sounds wonderful! You always give good reviews...thanks for that


----------



## Andi (Dec 25, 2007)

I want this too now! I just checked the douglas website (lame european equivalent of Sephora) and itÂ´s under new products. YAY!!!

I think IÂ´m getting this stuff on thursday, it sounds too wonderful!!


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 25, 2007)

I shall try this tomorrow thanks! I've been waiting a while for this too come out


----------



## bbyxkt (Dec 26, 2007)

i tried this when it first came out and i've been using it ever since.

it's not oil free but i'm very acne prone.. yet this one gave me NO breakouts at ALL during the few months i've used it. it can be a little "dry" for those with dry to normal skin though. i believe it's waterproof too isn't it? i went to the beach with it on, got tricked into going deeper into the ocean because the water was just SOO calm.. and then a big wave came and knocked me off my feet and splash! i lost my sunglasses but wow, the foundation did NOT budge an inch.

i think i got mine at macy's. ;( i went in looking for lip gloss and came out with a 50 dollar bottle of foundation. wow.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bbyxkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i tried this when it first came out and i've been using it ever since. 
it's not oil free but i'm very acne prone.. yet this one gave me NO breakouts at ALL during the few months i've used it. it can be a little "dry" for those with dry to normal skin though. i believe it's waterproof too isn't it? i went to the beach with it on, got tricked into going deeper into the ocean because the water was just SOO calm.. and then a big wave came and knocked me off my feet and splash! i lost my sunglasses but wow, the foundation did NOT budge an inch.

i think i got mine at macy's. ;( i went in looking for lip gloss and came out with a 50 dollar bottle of foundation. wow.

it hasn't broken me out, either, and i've gone to bed with it at night!!!
sorry about the wave lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Dec 26, 2007)

You have all convinced me to give this a try! I love my MAC...it's my perfect color match, so I hope I can get a perfect color match again!

As long as it has ones for yellow undertones...pink undertones look BLEH on me!


----------



## Andi (Dec 27, 2007)

This thread deserves a huge BUMP and Jennifer deserves a huge thank you for writing this thread, otherwise I would have never gotten this foundation.

I got it today (in the shade 030, same as KellyB) and OMG IÂ´m in Loooove. I have found decent coverage with some foundations, but this one has the best coverage, yet looks so natural and feels like nothing on your skin. The scent is also pleasant! The skin on my cheeks literally looks almost poreless-none of my other foundations have been able to achieve this look!

I can only say no foundation has ever impressed me this much!!!


----------



## Thais (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a HUGE lemming now!!!

Can you girls post pics please??


----------



## KellyB (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You have all convinced me to give this a try! I love my MAC...it's my perfect color match, so I hope I can get a perfect color match again!
As long as it has ones for yellow undertones...pink undertones look BLEH on me!

I have to have yellow tones and while # 30 is still a little light, I think It has enough. That was my sample though. If I buy, it will be the next darkest color.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread deserves a huge BUMP and Jennifer deserves a huge thank you for writing this thread, otherwise I would have never gotten this foundation.
I got it today (in the shade 030, same as KellyB) and OMG IÂ´m in Loooove. I have found decent coverage with some foundations, but this one has the best coverage, yet looks so natural and feels like nothing on your skin. The scent is also pleasant! The skin on my cheeks literally looks almost poreless-none of my other foundations have been able to achieve this look!

I can only say no foundation has ever impressed me this much!!!






That's great!!! Isn't it nice stuff? If we all go broke, it's Jennifer's fault.


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a sample of this today! I'm going to try it tomorrow. I'm really excited about it now, haha.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread deserves a huge BUMP and Jennifer deserves a huge thank you for writing this thread, otherwise I would have never gotten this foundation.
I got it today (in the shade 030, same as KellyB) and OMG IÂ´m in Loooove. I have found decent coverage with some foundations, but this one has the best coverage, yet looks so natural and feels like nothing on your skin. The scent is also pleasant! The skin on my cheeks literally looks almost poreless-none of my other foundations have been able to achieve this look!

I can only say no foundation has ever impressed me this much!!!







yay! i knew you'd love it



don't you love how it applies on? it literally melts. it's so fun lol

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a HUGE lemming now!!!Can you girls post pics please??

if i remember, i'll do a before and after pic tomorrow.

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's great!!! Isn't it nice stuff? If we all go broke, it's Jennifer's fault.





Originally Posted by *kristinaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a sample of this today! I'm going to try it tomorrow. I'm really excited about it now, haha. let us know how you like it!


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm almost done with my first bottle of it. i loved it the second i tried it.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2007)

i have to do my makeup tomorrow for work (was off for the last 2 days, so i haven't posted up pics) and i'll try to remember to do half-face pic.

i just used this foundation on my cousin and aunt and they LOVE it! it looked so nice on them.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2007)

i was using 021 and it was a little dark. now, i'm using 020 and it's perfect. 010 would be too light for me. do you know what shade you are in mac or any other brand? give me a list and i can figure it out.


----------



## Andi (Dec 30, 2007)

I canÂ´t wait to see those pics, Jennifer!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the info. This is great news.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was using 021 and it was a little dark. now, i'm using 020 and it's perfect. 010 would be too light for me. do you know what shade you are in mac or any other brand? give me a list and i can figure it out. I usually just wear drugstore foundations. I wear buff in revlon color stay. What would this be in dior, do you have any idea??? Also what would sandbeige in revlon colorstay be in the dior??


----------



## kittykupkake (Dec 30, 2007)

pics pics! Can we see before and afters too?



I'm so excited to get to Sephora and pick this up! I've been meaning to go for the last week but I'm kind of lazy lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wvpumpkin (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I just got back from the mall and Macy's doesnt carry this product. I am so bummed. I wanted to try a sample so I would know what color to get. This sucks.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I have decided to buy it. After trying my sample for 3 days then going back to Estee Lauder double wear, I realized how much better Forever feels on my face. Geez Jennifer, You couldn't have posted this the day before I bought the Double Wear, Huh??? What a waste. It is fabulous foundation but Forever feels so much nicer.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm heading to Sephora tomorrow to get my sample. I've been sampling MUFE and Laura Mercier. Now, I definitely want to try this one!

Jennifer - I pm'd you about color. I think you and I are the same coloring. I just wanted to make sure before I ask for the same color as you.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## chinagem (Dec 31, 2007)

Is it available anywhere else with more colors?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 31, 2007)

guys, i'm sorry, but i tried taking pics and like i said, my camera is very forgiving and didn't pick up my imperfections AT ALL, so there is no difference. i'll try again tomorrow.

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I usually just wear drugstore foundations. I wear buff in revlon color stay. What would this be in dior, do you have any idea??? Also what would sandbeige in revlon colorstay be in the dior?? i think 010. it's the lightest shade, but it's not pale, though.

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I have decided to buy it. After trying my sample for 3 days then going back to Estee Lauder double wear, I realized how much better Forever feels on my face. Geez Jennifer, You couldn't have posted this the day before I bought the Double Wear, Huh??? What a waste. It is fabulous foundation but Forever feels so much nicer. can you return it?!

Originally Posted by *chinagem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it available anywhere else with more colors? i doubt it.


----------



## kchan99 (Dec 31, 2007)

Is Forever better than Revlon Colorstay (the one for normal to dry skin)?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Dec 31, 2007)

I got my sample at Sephora today. They matched me to 021 (MAC NC20). I tried it out...FABULOUS! My skin looks flawless (and it isn't even close). I'll have to keep testing to see if the color is right and the formula doesn't break me out. If it is ok, than I will purchase full size. WOW! Thanks Jennifer for the rec!

Happy New Year!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 1, 2008)

I picked up a sample today. She matched me with 010. I'm going to try it for a few days and see what I think. It seems a bit yellow on me.


----------



## Thais (Jan 1, 2008)

I am so lemming this!!! But I shouldnt buy it now because I have 3 semi-new foundations! (Lancome Color Ideal, MAC mineralize satinfnish and Napoleon Perdis stick). LOL. I will try to get a sample when I go to the mall of america though!


----------



## econ34 (Jan 1, 2008)

oo i wanna try! i love my bare minerals, but sometimes i want more coverage. this sounds like it's worth a try. i hope i can get a sample from somewhere!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 1, 2008)

I have never tried dior products. This foundation sounds interesting. Too bad there isn't a Sephora near me.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my sample at Sephora today. They matched me to 021 (MAC NC20). I tried it out...FABULOUS! My skin looks flawless (and it isn't even close). I'll have to keep testing to see if the color is right and the formula doesn't break me out. If it is ok, than I will purchase full size. WOW! Thanks Jennifer for the rec!
Happy New Year!

you know, i started out with 021 and then i tried 020 and tomorrow i'm gonna try 010 again. for some reason, in some lighting, 021 looks too dark on me. it's sooo weird. let me know which one works for you!

Originally Posted by *kchan99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is Forever better than Revlon Colorstay (the one for normal to dry skin)? i think so.

Originally Posted by *KristinB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I picked up a sample today. She matched me with 010. I'm going to try it for a few days and see what I think. It seems a bit yellow on me. i like it cuz it has very little yellow undertones, on me at least.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just got the sample 2 days ago at my sephora. Unfortunately my store ran out of the full size bottle of 030 (med beige) Generally, I hate liquid foundation and I've always stuck to powder but I figured why not, what's the worst that could happen. I was touching Jen's face at work and it did feel silky smooth (lol)






Tried it today and it felt like butta melting into my skin...and it wasn't cakey at all. Just took a pic of it today. Totally forgot to take a before pic, but I do have a pic of me w/o makeup (it's hideous) lol, but i just wanted to show a comparison on how the DiorSkin Forever did a great job of covering my blotchy skin and dark areas in my face. Unfortunately the b4 pic doesn't show my blotchiness too much but oh it's there! lol, but yea the foundation definitely gives a nice subtle glow to the face as well. It diminished some of the puffiness and dark circles under my eyes as well





Me without makeup/foundation






After application of DiorSkin Forever foundation and makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iatreia (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me without makeup/foundation

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...i3220/demo.jpg

After application of DiorSkin Forever foundation and makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/010-4.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/008-4.jpg

woooooooooow, great results!




thanks for uploading the photos ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you look cute without the foundation, but cuter with it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Oz_princess (Jan 1, 2008)

lemming!


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 1, 2008)

i use Dior Airflash, and it's $60, so how great will it be to have an alternative thats $20 cheaper.

I am going tomorrow to check it out...

although, it will really take a lot to drag me away from my beloved airflash.


----------



## Thais (Jan 1, 2008)

wow the pics look great!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for the pics blueangel!!! I think I'll get it tomorrow after work (or at least a sample) You've convinced me


----------



## kittykupkake (Jan 1, 2008)

wow great pics! You're gorgeous without any makeup at all too but that foundation looks perfect on you!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 1, 2008)

I got a sample of this yesterday in 021 and I am in love!! It looks so flawless and feels great and I feel so glamorous using something by Dior!! LOL Definately gonna get the full bottle!


----------



## mommy2ajd (Jan 1, 2008)

I can not wait to try this. I seem to have such a hard time finding the right foundation. Need great coverage because my skin is very uneven but hate when it looks like the foundation is a mask.


----------



## omfgsh (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been looking for a new foundation so I think I'll try this. Thanks.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought this foundation online from Macys. I wasn't sure what color to get cause I have very light skin and when it comes to foundations I usually wear like an ivory color. The colors on the macys website though weren't the same as the colors on the sephora website. Does anyone know what color I should use?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 2, 2008)

> you know, i started out with 021 and then i tried 020 and tomorrow i'm gonna try 010 again. for some reason, in some lighting, 021 looks too dark on me. it's sooo weird. let me know which one works for you!
> I'm going to try it tomorrow for work and get some opinions on the color. If it is too dark, I'll go and get samples of the 020 and 010 as well to try. The coverage is phenomenal! I'll keep you posted on color. You let me know what works for you too!
> 
> THanks again for the rec!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried this today (thanks to Jennifer for the sample) and I am in love already!!

It's everything that everyone has said. It gave me even tone and still looked natural. Gave me great coverage but it was not cakey and I seriously do not feel like I have any makeup on!

I know it's a little pricey, but a little really does go a long way - so I think I am going to purchase a full sized!!


----------



## Renee33 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went and got this today bcuz of all your great raves! I can't wait to wear it tomorrow. The girl at Sephora also told me that Dior Airflash is good to use over a foundation...never thought of that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got the sample 2 days ago at my sephora. Unfortunately my store ran out of the full size bottle of 030 (med beige) Generally, I hate liquid foundation and I've always stuck to powder but I figured why not, what's the worst that could happen. I was touching Jen's face at work and it did feel silky smooth (lol)




Tried it today and it felt like butta melting into my skin...and it wasn't cakey at all. Just took a pic of it today. Totally forgot to take a before pic, but I do have a pic of me w/o makeup (it's hideous) lol, but i just wanted to show a comparison on how the DiorSkin Forever did a great job of covering my blotchy skin and dark areas in my face. Unfortunately the b4 pic doesn't show my blotchiness too much but oh it's there! lol, but yea the foundation definitely gives a nice subtle glow to the face as well. It diminished some of the puffiness and dark circles under my eyes as well





Me without makeup/foundation

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...i3220/demo.jpg

After application of DiorSkin Forever foundation and makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/010-4.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/008-4.jpg

wow, it looks really good on you!!!!!

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a sample of this yesterday in 021 and I am in love!! It looks so flawless and feels great and I feel so glamorous using something by Dior!! LOL Definately gonna get the full bottle! yay! enjoy





Originally Posted by *oneewiishx0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought this foundation online from Macys. I wasn't sure what color to get cause I have very light skin and when it comes to foundations I usually wear like an ivory color. The colors on the macys website though weren't the same as the colors on the sephora website. Does anyone know what color I should use? the only shade macy's has that sephora doesn't is apricot beige. what are your shades in other foundations so i can try and match you?



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know, i started out with 021 and then i tried 020 and tomorrow i'm gonna try 010 again. for some reason, in some lighting, 021 looks too dark on me. it's sooo weird. let me know which one works for you!
> I'm going to try it tomorrow for work and get some opinions on the color. If it is too dark, I'll go and get samples of the 020 and 010 as well to try. The coverage is phenomenal! I'll keep you posted on color. You let me know what works for you too!
> 
> THanks again for the rec!
> ...


----------



## jessimau (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just at Sephora, I wish I'd seen this thread! When I go back to the mall tomorrow, I'm definitely going to ask for a sample of this foundation. I've been on the hunt for a good new liquid for a while. Thank you for posting this, Jen!!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds really great!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wore mine to work today to get opinions on the color. When I drive in my car, the 021 sample they gave me looks a little dark/pink. Maybe it's because I have redness on my face? Anyway at work, the woman I asked (fellow makeup junkie) said it looks fabulous. She is now going to get a sample. So, I will keep trying it a little longer. Maybe this weekend, I will go to Sephora for the 020 and 010 sample.


----------



## Andi (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted the same pic in the "post your new years eve makeup" but IÂ´m gonna post it in here as well since IÂ´m wearing Diorskin Forever Extreme Wear Foundation in it. I LOOOOOOOOOVE IT!

(IÂ´m wearing shade # 030, but itÂ´s a bit too dark which you canÂ´t tell in that pic. I think IÂ´m gonna mix it with a lighter foundation when I wear it during the daytime)


----------



## Lia (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks really good. I think that if you are still doing the modelling things, you could keep the darker bottle because it looks really good on the pic


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

Jennifer, my shade was nearly perfectly 20!!!

SO excited


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jennifer, my shade was nearly perfectly 20!!!
SO excited





Do you wear Mac? If so, what is your match? I'm trying to figure out which color will work for me. I am an NC20 in MAC and was matched to 021.


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw Kelly's thread about her other foundation, now I read this thread. So forget the other foundation, I want to try this one, badly!!!


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Jan 3, 2008)

I usually use cover girl clean makeup in classic ivory(110)

and clinique super balanced in cream chamois (04) this one is a little dark I usually use the one above. I am very fair kind of milky white.


----------



## kittykupkake (Jan 3, 2008)

Andi your pic is gorgeous!

I went to Sephora today and got matched- I'm NC20-25ish in MAC and she matched me with shade 010. I told her I wanted to try this foundation and airflash, and so she did 1/2 my face with Forever, and 1/2 with airflash. OMG did I ever HATE the airflash EW! It was terrible-I was kind of disappointed because I kept hearing how great it was, etc.

Anyway, Forever looked SO good on me- absolutely flawless! I think she put a bit much on though....you couldn't tell just looking at my face but when I stuck my face up to the mirror it looked really caked on. But honestly, it looked SO good! I'm just not used to using so much on my face. I can't wait to do my face by myself tomorrow with this! I was gonna just stick w/ getting a sample but I just bought it. Only gripe now is that I told her I wanted Diorshow mascara and she stuck in Diorshow unlimited into my bag and I didn't check it till I got home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KellyB (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw Kelly's thread about her other foundation, now I read this thread. So forget the other foundation, I want to try this one, badly!!! It even turned me. I have a whole bottle of Double Wear in my drawer now. I went and bought the #30. I still think it's a little light but the MAC blot in med dark seems to take care of that. The next shade was too dark. 
Jennifer, see what you started. It really is fabulous though and worth every cent.


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome, Im going to go buy this tomorrow! Has anyone experienced any breakouts with this?


----------



## KellyB (Jan 3, 2008)

No but to be honest the last few days I wore the Double Wear I started breaking out and I NEVER break out. The Dior I have had no problem with for the last 3 or 4 days so i probably would have had to give up the double wear even though I still think it gives fantastic coverage. The coverage with the Dior Forever is comparable and it goes on much easier. You can see by Andi's pic how beautiful the finish is and it stays on ALLLLL DAY.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wore mine to work today to get opinions on the color. When I drive in my car, the 021 sample they gave me looks a little dark/pink. Maybe it's because I have redness on my face? Anyway at work, the woman I asked (fellow makeup junkie) said it looks fabulous. She is now going to get a sample. So, I will keep trying it a little longer. Maybe this weekend, I will go to Sephora for the 020 and 010 sample. it's so confusing!! usually it's so easy for me to get a match and now i need to keep trying.

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I posted the same pic in the "post your new years eve makeup" but IÂ´m gonna post it in here as well since IÂ´m wearing Diorskin Forever Extreme Wear Foundation in it. I LOOOOOOOOOVE IT!
(IÂ´m wearing shade # 030, but itÂ´s a bit too dark which you canÂ´t tell in that pic. I think IÂ´m gonna mix it with a lighter foundation when I wear it during the daytime)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...or/Bild003.jpg

that looks soooooooooooo nice on you!!!

Originally Posted by *oneewiishx0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I usually use cover girl clean makeup in classic ivory(110)and clinique super balanced in cream chamois (04) this one is a little dark I usually use the one above. I am very fair kind of milky white.

i'd say either 010 or 020.

Originally Posted by *kittykupkake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi your pic is gorgeous!
I went to Sephora today and got matched- I'm NC20-25ish in MAC and she matched me with shade 010. I told her I wanted to try this foundation and airflash, and so she did 1/2 my face with Forever, and 1/2 with airflash. OMG did I ever HATE the airflash EW! It was terrible-I was kind of disappointed because I kept hearing how great it was, etc.

Anyway, Forever looked SO good on me- absolutely flawless! I think she put a bit much on though....you couldn't tell just looking at my face but when I stuck my face up to the mirror it looked really caked on. But honestly, it looked SO good! I'm just not used to using so much on my face. I can't wait to do my face by myself tomorrow with this! I was gonna just stick w/ getting a sample but I just bought it. Only gripe now is that I told her I wanted Diorshow mascara and she stuck in Diorshow unlimited into my bag and I didn't check it till I got home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i hated airflash, too. glad forever worked for you!

Originally Posted by *Shanelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome, Im going to go buy this tomorrow! Has anyone experienced any breakouts with this? not me and i sleep with it on!


----------



## sadhunni (Jan 3, 2008)

i'm chinese and i wear light in bare minerals. what do you think is a good shade for me?


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jennifer, I know this is a dumb question but if i'm Light Beige 200 in airflash, and it's a perfect match... would I be Light Beige 020 in the Forever foundation? I will probably go to Sephora to figure this out, but it's an hour away, so I don't know when I'll get there. Of course you ALL have me itching to try this as well.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 3, 2008)

I went to Sephora to find a match. I've noticed their numbering is so confusing. Sometimes lower numbers looked darker than lower numbers to me.

They were out of my color, so I have to go to a different Sephora tomorrow.


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for helping me out


----------



## bows88 (Jan 3, 2008)

so i posted last night saying how i need help with a new foundation because the mac sff was tearing my skin up! i read all the good reviews on this about the dior flawless so on my hunt to try a new foundation i thought i would try this first and see if i like it. It is what everyone says! AMAZING! I love love love it. It looks really nice. Here are some pics of how it looks...i need mascara though. I just hope it dosen't do what the mac was doing to my face. We will see.


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 3, 2008)

This is really upsetting me.

It sounds like such a nice foundation, but its only for people with fair skin?

Thats some BS.

They need to start mixing some chocolate up in there!! lol.

Im not even of dark complexion, so i know how dark skinned woman feel when they say they cant find a decent foundation in there skin tone.


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 4, 2008)

I got my sample today, so I shall be trying it tomorrow!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 4, 2008)

I used it today and it is great. Applied well, feels good, and looks great. I used mineralize natural powder in light over it and it looks all glowy. I think I will be splurging on a full-size container.


----------



## bows88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *YourOneAndOnly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I did, that was one of the reasons i returned it. It really is a great foundation, i just think you need a reallllllly good make up remover


What shade are you wearing?


I'm wearing 040...it looks alot lighter on camera. It's acually darker but i got it because i'm tanning and i'm gonna get darker. I'm going to go by a few shades lighter tomorrow and mix them together so i can control if i get tanner or lighter.


----------



## bows88 (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *YourOneAndOnly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need to get colormatched again. siiiiiiiigh




do you guys blend it into your neck? How do you apply it? Sponge/fingers/foundation brush? Just wondering what's the best way to achieve the most flawless look


I do blend it into my neck and i apply it with the mac 187 brush


----------



## Andi (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bows88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i posted last night saying how i need help with a new foundation because the mac sff was tearing my skin up! i read all the good reviews on this about the dior flawless so on my hunt to try a new foundation i thought i would try this first and see if i like it. It is what everyone says! AMAZING! I love love love it. It looks really nice. Here are some pics of how it looks...i need mascara though. I just hope it dosen't do what the mac was doing to my face. We will see. wow it looks fantastic on you!!! It really seems to give everyone that flawless, airbrushed look, regarless of what skin imperfections one might have.


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried mine today, 22. OMG, I walked into my office and ppl were like you look very nice today, your makeup looks real pretty! Crazy! I'm not to sure of the color, but we'll see how it last!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, I tried the 021 and it looks a little dark on me. So, I tried a sample of the 020. It looks pinky on me. Hmmm....

Jennifer...any luck with color? I'm not sure if I should try the 010. I thought it may be too light. Could the Dior Forever run dark???

Anyone else find this????


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bows88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i posted last night saying how i need help with a new foundation because the mac sff was tearing my skin up! i read all the good reviews on this about the dior flawless so on my hunt to try a new foundation i thought i would try this first and see if i like it. It is what everyone says! AMAZING! I love love love it. It looks really nice. Here are some pics of how it looks...i need mascara though. I just hope it dosen't do what the mac was doing to my face. We will see. looks good!!

Originally Posted by *KristinB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used it today and it is great. Applied well, feels good, and looks great. I used mineralize natural powder in light over it and it looks all glowy. I think I will be splurging on a full-size container. Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried mine today, 22. OMG, I walked into my office and ppl were like you look very nice today, your makeup looks real pretty! Crazy! I'm not to sure of the color, but we'll see how it last!  yayyyy!

Originally Posted by *YourOneAndOnly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need to get colormatched again. siiiiiiiigh





do you guys blend it into your neck? How do you apply it? Sponge/fingers/foundation brush? Just wondering what's the best way to achieve the most flawless look

i use a foundation brush (mac's) and i don't blend into my neck.

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I tried the 021 and it looks a little dark on me. So, I tried a sample of the 020. It looks pinky on me. Hmmm....
Jennifer...any luck with color? I'm not sure if I should try the 010. I thought it may be too light. Could the Dior Forever run dark???

Anyone else find this????

same problem with me! 021 is a little too dark, 021 is a little too pinky, and 010 is a little too pasty. i'm really worried i don't have a match =( i might try mixing it since i have samples of each. i've been wearing minerals for the past week since it's quick and easy to slap on and go since i've been waking up late for work, but i'll give it another try. maybe i'll stripe all three on my face and take a pic and post it here.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 5, 2008)

That's weird because I am really fair (blonde with freckles kind of fair) LOL and 021 is so perfect for me! Maybe I just apply it lightly but it's never looked too dark, it just makes my skin look like skin, but perfect!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 5, 2008)

If I order this from Sephora.com, will they take it back if I order the wrong shade. I think I'm going to go ahead and order 020 in the forever flawless... since I'm 200 in Airflash. They both say light beige... so I hope.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's weird because I am really fair (blonde with freckles kind of fair) LOL and 021 is so perfect for me! Maybe I just apply it lightly but it's never looked too dark, it just makes my skin look like skin, but perfect! okay, that's weird. these shades are wacky LOL

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I order this from Sephora.com, will they take it back if I order the wrong shade. I think I'm going to go ahead and order 020 in the forever flawless... since I'm 200 in Airflash. They both say light beige... so I hope. PM'd you!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif looks good!!




yayyyy!

i use a foundation brush (mac's) and i don't blend into my neck.

same problem with me! 021 is a little too dark, 021 is a little too pinky, and 010 is a little too pasty. i'm really worried i don't have a match =( i might try mixing it since i have samples of each. i've been wearing minerals for the past week since it's quick and easy to slap on and go since i've been waking up late for work, but i'll give it another try. maybe i'll stripe all three on my face and take a pic and post it here.

That's what I'm worried about...no color match. Although when I wore the 021, I did get alot of compliments on my skin. I asked someone at work and they said it looks great. But, when I go out in the car and check in the mirror, it just looks a little too dark. The 020 is too pink for me definitely. I asked at Sephora and the SA said there is no pink in it. 
I guess if I have a chance, I'll get a sample of the 010. Although you already said it looks pasty so I don't have high hopes for me either.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's what I'm worried about...no color match. Although when I wore the 021, I did get alot of compliments on my skin. I asked someone at work and they said it looks great. But, when I go out in the car and check in the mirror, it just looks a little too dark. The 020 is too pink for me definitely. I asked at Sephora and the SA said there is no pink in it. 
I guess if I have a chance, I'll get a sample of the 010. Although you already said it looks pasty so I don't have high hopes for me either.

try it, anyway. i asked one coworker and she said it looked too light and my other one said it looked really good.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif try it, anyway. i asked one coworker and she said it looked too light and my other one said it looked really good. Ok, maybe I'll make the trip tonight or tomorrow. I'd like to try it on a work day (monday). I can get good opinions on it there. I'll keep you posted.
Thanks!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 5, 2008)

This one is definitely the next foundation to try on my list. After I run out of the 3 others I have :S... yeah it always happens lol.


----------



## waterlily777 (Jan 5, 2008)

hi there....i have just make comparison. In the US market it is call DiorSkin Forever Extreme Wear Flawless Makeup. In my country. (MALAYSIA) its....DiorSkin Extreme Fit Extreme wear flwless makeup FPS15.

Anyway in the website. my colour is 031. Im using that. So Far...so good. Better than my Clinique Super Fit. this 031 colour really suits my yellow undertone skin. im more towards light tan. i apply this foundation using MAC 190 brush. oh yea not to forget....i have acne/pimple/acne marks skin. its. but i still want to experience to try EL Double Wear. as i heaard the coverage is superb.

Just wondering, i have you ladies tried they Extreme wear....compact foundation and extreme wear powder???

because,my job is extreme. so i need something extreme. this foundation is a new HG for me. and erm.... should our loose/pressed powder to set our foundation. lighter or darker than our foundation. i want to look natural as possible. not a made up thick look.


----------



## kittykupkake (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow- I bought this last week and I just put it on today (haven't been up to wearing makeup lately...not in the mood). It was fantastic when the SA put it on me, but she really caked it on. You couldn't tell unless you looked right up close to my face, but still...looked perfect but also cakey when I was an inch away from my face.

So today I put it on, and it's literally AMAZING...I can't believe this stuff! I've NEVER had a foundation that looks this great, feels so wonderful and stays put. I only use 1 pump to do my whole face, and it just evens everything out and covers ALL redness. It's so crazy awesome!!!

Thanks so much for getting me hooked on this! This one I can't live without, really!


----------



## UmmS (Jan 6, 2008)

after going through and reading this thread...

im dying to try it : )

thanks for rec


----------



## mommy2ajd (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok~ I went to Sak's and got a sample in 020 and I LOVE IT!!! I am going to buy a bottle of it this week. I am so picky about my foundation and this is by far the best Ive ever tried. I have a lot of pink in my skin so I need good coverage but i hate when my skin looks like I have make-up on. This provided awesome coverage and looks so natural!!

Im 37yrs old and it's been a LONG time since someone told me I had nice skin and the very first day I tried it I got a compliment on what nice skin I had!


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to Norstroms today and got a sample of 020 to try this week. She gave me enough to last about 5 days. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 7, 2008)

Today is the 3rd day I have worn it and Jennifer I love you for suggesting this foundation. It evens me out, takes away the redness, and makes me look all glowy and gorgeous skinned. I will be purchasing the full-size bottle.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I order this from Sephora.com, will they take it back if I order the wrong shade. I think I'm going to go ahead and order 020 in the forever flawless... since I'm 200 in Airflash. They both say light beige... so I hope. I would love to know the answer to this same question. anyone?
I am having trouble figuring out what shade I need. I will have to order online, because we have nothing like a sephora around here. I tried to figure this out but need help. I am a buff in revlon colorstay. I think that would be 021[linen in the diorskin forever. Does this look/sound right?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *waterlily777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi there....i have just make comparison. In the US market it is call DiorSkin Forever Extreme Wear Flawless Makeup. In my country. (MALAYSIA) its....DiorSkin Extreme Fit Extreme wear flwless makeup FPS15. 
Anyway in the website. my colour is 031. Im using that. So Far...so good. Better than my Clinique Super Fit. this 031 colour really suits my yellow undertone skin. im more towards light tan. i apply this foundation using MAC 190 brush. oh yea not to forget....i have acne/pimple/acne marks skin. its. but i still want to experience to try EL Double Wear. as i heaard the coverage is superb.

Just wondering, i have you ladies tried they Extreme wear....compact foundation and extreme wear powder???

because,my job is extreme. so i need something extreme. this foundation is a new HG for me. and erm.... should our loose/pressed powder to set our foundation. lighter or darker than our foundation. i want to look natural as possible. not a made up thick look.

you don't need anything to set this makeup. i think it lasts long on its own. if you DO need to use a powder, i'd use one your skintone.

Originally Posted by *kittykupkake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow- I bought this last week and I just put it on today (haven't been up to wearing makeup lately...not in the mood). It was fantastic when the SA put it on me, but she really caked it on. You couldn't tell unless you looked right up close to my face, but still...looked perfect but also cakey when I was an inch away from my face. 
So today I put it on, and it's literally AMAZING...I can't believe this stuff! I've NEVER had a foundation that looks this great, feels so wonderful and stays put. I only use 1 pump to do my whole face, and it just evens everything out and covers ALL redness. It's so crazy awesome!!!

Thanks so much for getting me hooked on this! This one I can't live without, really!

Originally Posted by *mommy2ajd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok~ I went to Sak's and got a sample in 020 and I LOVE IT!!! I am going to buy a bottle of it this week. I am so picky about my foundation and this is by far the best Ive ever tried. I have a lot of pink in my skin so I need good coverage but i hate when my skin looks like I have make-up on. This provided awesome coverage and looks so natural!!Im 37yrs old and it's been a LONG time since someone told me I had nice skin and the very first day I tried it I got a compliment on what nice skin I had!

Originally Posted by *KristinB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Today is the 3rd day I have worn it and Jennifer I love you for suggesting this foundation. It evens me out, takes away the redness, and makes me look all glowy and gorgeous skinned. I will be purchasing the full-size bottle. yayyyyyyyyy! i'm glad you're all loving it!

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would love to know the answer to this same question. anyone?
I am having trouble figuring out what shade I need. I will have to order online, because we have nothing like a sephora around here. I tried to figure this out but need help. I am a buff in revlon colorstay. I think that would be 021[linen in the diorskin forever. Does this look/sound right?

i'm pretty sure you'd be 021!


----------



## Thais (Jan 7, 2008)

Jen, I am still waiting for those pics, ou know.



wink, wink


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jen, I am still waiting for those pics, ou know.



wink, wink and for the 100th time, i told you my camera is forgiving and doesn't even make a difference!!!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jen, I am still waiting for those pics, ou know.




wink, wink I can take pics later this week, or the beginning of next week. And review that SK-II too.


----------



## Thais (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and for the 100th time, i told you my camera is forgiving and doesn't even make a difference!!!



Sorry, i didn't see the other 99 times.



I guess it can get lost in such a popular thread!!


----------



## misticat (Jan 7, 2008)

question...is it safe to say its high vehicle?

oh wait..i just read the post below Jennifers...i c it is high vehicle...k...all i wanted to know


----------



## bows88 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah it's really hard to get a perfect match with this foundation. I have to mix two together for it. Guess nothing is "PERFECT". I really want to say again how much i love this foundation. It gives me the look that the stars have on there face that perfect skin glowy look. I always wanted my face to look like that!!


----------



## fsumom456 (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was using 021 and it was a little dark. now, i'm using 020 and it's perfect. 010 would be too light for me. do you know what shade you are in mac or any other brand? give me a list and i can figure it out. what color would I be if NW25 in mac moistureblend...Thanks,

Pam


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to the macys dior counter and they didn't have my color left



which she thought was most likely 010. She tryed other products on me however and got me to buy over 100 dollars worth of makeup. Including the airflash foundation... But who wants to pay 60 dollars everytime they buy foundation?


----------



## arguelloam (Jan 7, 2008)

Gonna have to try this.


----------



## Ashley (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I order this from Sephora.com, will they take it back if I order the wrong shade. I think I'm going to go ahead and order 020 in the forever flawless... since I'm 200 in Airflash. They both say light beige... so I hope. Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would love to know the answer to this same question. anyone?
I am having trouble figuring out what shade I need. I will have to order online, because we have nothing like a sephora around here. I tried to figure this out but need help. I am a buff in revlon colorstay. I think that would be 021[linen in the diorskin forever. Does this look/sound right?

Yep, Sephora is very easy with returns.


----------



## Thais (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can take pics later this week, or the beginning of next week. And review that SK-II too.



That would be so nice! Thanks. Maybe you could post pics of you wearing the Dior and SK-II side by side...? That would be too cool!


----------



## speedy (Jan 8, 2008)

I really want to try this.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this launching, since we're in the middle of summer and I'm sick of having makeup sliding off! Sounds great girls, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lilia551 (Jan 8, 2008)

is it one of those foundations that only works well with clear skin?

does it cover up minor flaws? that would be really nice

how does it affect your skin? breakout/smoother/softer/clearer etc...


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 8, 2008)

i just got my sample... i'm color 031. Bloomingdale's has 10-15 shades.

I didn't try it yet because i went after my interview so i had full makeup on already. but i like how it's waterproof and has an exceptionally high spf for makeup (spf 25)


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *misticat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif question...is it safe to say its high vehicle?oh wait..i just read the post below Jennifers...i c it is high vehicle...k...all i wanted to know

what do you mean?





Originally Posted by *fsumom456* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what color would I be if NW25 in mac moistureblend...Thanks,

Pam

i believe 021.

Originally Posted by *lilia551* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is it one of those foundations that only works well with clear skin?does it cover up minor flaws? that would be really nice

how does it affect your skin? breakout/smoother/softer/clearer etc...

it's medium-full coverage!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you don't need anything to set this makeup. i think it lasts long on its own. if you DO need to use a powder, i'd use one your skintone.






yayyyyyyyyy! i'm glad you're all loving it!

i'm pretty sure you'd be 021!

Oh, thank you,. I cant wait


----------



## waterlily777 (Jan 8, 2008)

im colour 031.

I want to make a new statement again. this is my HG. i have a pimple/uneven skin/alot of acne marks. it does cover flaws. how you apply is one thing too. i set it up with CLINIQUE DermaBrightener Translucent Loose powder. i start to fly from 0630hrs...and touch downtime at 1400 hrs. being there in the cockpit,is the most unfriendly environement. which you face the sun. plus its cold and dry. Imagine.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bows88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i posted last night saying how i need help with a new foundation because the mac sff was tearing my skin up! i read all the good reviews on this about the dior flawless so on my hunt to try a new foundation i thought i would try this first and see if i like it. It is what everyone says! AMAZING! I love love love it. It looks really nice. Here are some pics of how it looks...i need mascara though. I just hope it dosen't do what the mac was doing to my face. We will see. wow you look so gorgeous! and love the tatoo


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 8, 2008)

I figured out with you guys help that I would be 021-linen . However in the summer or when I sunless tan, I wear sand beige in colorstay/revlon. Any suggestions on what this would be in the diorskin forever?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 8, 2008)

wow !! i must try that one ! i must say i don't like much Dior packagings, but i can't help finding the bottle classy.


----------



## lilia551 (Jan 9, 2008)

how does it affect your skin?

does it make softer, smoother, more even and most importantly (for me) does it make you breakout?????


----------



## VintageGardinia (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried swimming or done any sort of sports with this foundation on yet? Just wondering how waterproof is "waterproof"?!


----------



## Wism (Jan 10, 2008)

why oh why did i buy the double wear, this was my first choice when I went to the mall yesterday (before I read this thread) and was just plain lazy to walk across the mall to the dior counter!!!! Im hating myself right now!!! Oh well, Im still getting it.......life is to short to save money.... LOL


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why oh why did i buy the double wear, this was my first choice when I went to the mall yesterday (before I read this thread) and was just plain lazy to walk across the mall to the dior counter!!!! Im hating myself right now!!! Oh well, Im still getting it.......life is to short to save money.... LOL Will they let you return the double wear?


----------



## Wism (Jan 10, 2008)

What should I say? "Hey I saw a better foundation, so you can have yours back "...LoL Whats a good excuse? Its Macy's and they are usually pretty good about returning things right?


----------



## Ashley (Jan 10, 2008)

You don't need to say anything. They'll take it back.

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What should I say? "Hey I saw a better foundation, so you can have yours back "...LoL Whats a good excuse? Its Macy's and they are usually pretty good about returning things right?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What should I say? "Hey I saw a better foundation, so you can have yours back "...LoL Whats a good excuse? Its Macy's and they are usually pretty good about returning things right? Most likely they'll return it no problem. Otherwise you could say that you're allergic to it?


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 12, 2008)

OMGOSH I adore this foundation!! My face looks so smooth! They were practically sold out at my Sephora, 1 left in my color!! =D


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Jan 12, 2008)

I want to try this SO bad!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really, really like this foundation. I think the shade i bought is a tad too dark... but 5 people at Sephora told me it is a perfect match, and I've asked countless family and friends who tell me the same thing. I think the dark spots are from me using a makeup sponge... I think I'd get a better and more even coverage if I used a foundation brush. Yeah, I think my problem is blending it in perfectly...

As always, thanks for the rec Jen!


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 12, 2008)

BOOHOO! I went to sephora before and I tried on the medium beige and it was perfect on my skin. Then to find out it's all sold out! NOOOOOOOOOOO All i can get was a small sample of it. I'm so sad!! I'm gonna head to macy tomorrow. I can't stand wanting a product I can't have.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BOOHOO! I went to sephora before and I tried on the medium beige and it was perfect on my skin. Then to find out it's all sold out! NOOOOOOOOOOO All i can get was a small sample of it. I'm so sad!! I'm gonna head to macy tomorrow. I can't stand wanting a product I can't have. Hun, get it at the Sephora on 59th columbus circle (in the mall) they're the only one that have med beige! lol, I jumped for joy when I found it since I tried 5 other sephora stores in nyc and they're sold out. I think there was 1 or 2 more med beige left and I went there 2 days ago. Get it while you can!

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really, really like this foundation. I think the shade i bought is a tad too dark... but 5 people at Sephora told me it is a perfect match, and I've asked countless family and friends who tell me the same thing. I think the dark spots are from me using a makeup sponge... I think I'd get a better and more even coverage if I used a foundation brush. Yeah, I think my problem is blending it in perfectly... 
As always, thanks for the rec Jen!

What shade did you get nicole? Most likely it probably is the sponge. With a foundation brush you get better and even coverage like you said



Even tho I got 30 (med beige) it's a tad light...not too noticeable, so what I did was get a sample of 40 (honey beige) and blend a lil bit in with that and ta-da! A perfect match! Perhaps you could get a sample of a lighter shade and see how that will work for you


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 13, 2008)

angie,

DO you know if they have it in the 34th st sephora?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif angie,
DO you know if they have it in the 34th st sephora?

I dont think so. Try the one on Columbus Circle inside that mall thing.


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 13, 2008)

You know what.. to be on the safe side i'll just order it online. I hate going there and then they don't end up having it... I'll DIE! THanks thou.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol ok. I just know she has been to every sephora in the city looking for her shade. lol


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 13, 2008)

Angie, It's light beige shade 020. When I tan I use medium beige in all foundations... but my normal skin, I didn't realize I was so light. I use shade 200 (also light beige) in dior's airflash... and I get SO MANY compliments its crazy. I just hate having to shell out $60 every time i run out of it. I'm going to try the dior forever flawless with a foundation brush... I think that could be part of the problem. Personally I think I look great with the airflash... but like I said I'll have to start playing around with the flawless forever. Or I can mix them like you suggested.


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was using 021 and it was a little dark. now, i'm using 020 and it's perfect. 010 would be too light for me. do you know what shade you are in mac or any other brand? give me a list and i can figure it out. If I'm NC15 in M.A.C what shade would I be in the liquid and powder? 
Thanks Jennifer


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what.. to be on the safe side i'll just order it online. I hate going there and then they don't end up having it... I'll DIE! THanks thou. Yea, online is the best way to go...I just HATE having to wait for the shipment when I could get it faster in person. hehe, but yea like I said 59th columbus circle is the *ONLY *sephora that has med beige. Trust me, I called all the other sephora stores in nyc and personally went there myself to look for it. All 7 of them! lol



but do a store locator thing on the sephora site and they'll give you the number to call them. They should be able to put it on hold for you.
If you already ordered it online, disregard this msg. heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yah I got really antsy and I ordered it online. I thought it would be the safe way to go. Well just as long sephora gave me enough sample to use until it comes by mail i think i should be fine. If not I'd just go to sephora again today to get more sample since i live across the street from sephora.


----------



## Summer (Jan 13, 2008)

I am glad I saw this thread. I am going to try this. I hope it's good with dry/sensitive skin though.


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yah I got really antsy and I ordered it online. I thought it would be the safe way to go. Well just as long sephora gave me enough sample to use until it comes by mail i think i should be fine. If not I'd just go to sephora again today to get more sample since i live across the street from sephora. wow right across from Sephora? lucky!


----------



## Summer (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I was doing a little research on this. There is a powder formula. I thought it was a cream foundation based on it saying it had hydragel originally.

Here is the description:

Extreme wear for extreme beauty. This luxurious foundation stays flawlessly smooth and looks naturally perfect in any environment. It is portably convenient and ultra-hygienic with separate trays for the sponge and makeup. With two unique innovations: an exclusive nano-stretch network inspired by nano-textile technology to insure makeup will fit like a second skin and a unique hydra-gel moisture-stabilizing system, Dior takes smoothing, wear, and comfort to the ultimate extreme of beauty. Non-transfer and waterproof.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Shanelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMGOSH I adore this foundation!! My face looks so smooth! They were practically sold out at my Sephora, 1 left in my color!! =D Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really, really like this foundation. I think the shade i bought is a tad too dark... but 5 people at Sephora told me it is a perfect match, and I've asked countless family and friends who tell me the same thing. I think the dark spots are from me using a makeup sponge... I think I'd get a better and more even coverage if I used a foundation brush. Yeah, I think my problem is blending it in perfectly... 
As always, thanks for the rec Jen!

i'm glad you guys like it, too! nicole, definitely use a foundation brush. i can't believe you still use the sponge!! LOL

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I'm NC15 in M.A.C what shade would I be in the liquid and powder? 
Thanks Jennifer






i woul think the lightest, but that one's tricky. any way you can try it on somewhere first?

Originally Posted by *Summer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys, I was doing a little research on this. There is a powder formula. I thought it was a cream foundation based on it saying it had hydragel originally. 
Here is the description:

Extreme wear for extreme beauty. This luxurious foundation stays flawlessly smooth and looks naturally perfect in any environment. It is portably convenient and ultra-hygienic with separate trays for the sponge and makeup. With two unique innovations: an exclusive nano-stretch network inspired by nano-textile technology to insure makeup will fit like a second skin and a unique hydra-gel moisture-stabilizing system, Dior takes smoothing, wear, and comfort to the ultimate extreme of beauty. Non-transfer and waterproof.

it's the liquid we're talking about. there's a powder, as well. i've never tried the powder.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm glad you guys like it, too! nicole, definitely use a foundation brush. i can't believe you still use the sponge!! LOL I know, really. LOL! I was using a foundation brush for awhile... I don't know why I stopped. Now I have to dig it out..


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i woul think the lightest, but that one's tricky. any way you can try it on somewhere first? Thanks Jennifer



I'll probably take a look a look in Myer over the weekend. Hope they have a colour for me, everyone has made it sound so good.


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep I live across the street. That's one good thing about it. I just went to sephora to get another sample of it hehea. I love where i live. I also have a theatre across from me and victoria secret, gap, bananarepublc, bodyshop, bath and body works. LOVE IT!


----------



## Summer (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's the liquid we're talking about. there's a powder, as well. i've never tried the powder.

Yeah, I know the thread is about the liquid,lolI just just mentioning that there is a powder as well.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What should I say? "Hey I saw a better foundation, so you can have yours back "...LoL Whats a good excuse? Its Macy's and they are usually pretty good about returning things right? They shouldn't give you a hard time at all. As long as you have the receipt, just tell them you changed your mind or you found a foundation which is a better match for you. They're not the police where they have to file a 10 pg report on why you're returning it. lol, they just need to punch in a reason code for the company in order to accept the return. Just as long as you're not returning hundreds of dollars worth of merchandise, there's no reason for them to get snooty over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Angie, It's light beige shade 020. When I tan I use medium beige in all foundations... but my normal skin, I didn't realize I was so light. I use shade 200 (also light beige) in dior's airflash... and I get SO MANY compliments its crazy. I just hate having to shell out $60 every time i run out of it. I'm going to try the dior forever flawless with a foundation brush... I think that could be part of the problem. Personally I think I look great with the airflash... but like I said I'll have to start playing around with the flawless forever. Or I can mix them like you suggested. hehe, cool. let us know how that turns out!





Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep I live across the street. That's one good thing about it. I just went to sephora to get another sample of it hehea. I love where i live. I also have a theatre across from me and victoria secret, gap, bananarepublc, bodyshop, bath and body works. LOVE IT! Wow...you have the best of all worlds! If I lived in the city it would make commuting to work much easier. Then I wouldn't be late to work all the time...lol. Then again, I'd be broke just as easy since I'd be passing by those stores ALL the time. lol


----------



## Wism (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok so guess what guys....

I feel really bad that it looks like Im going to be the first one to just give it an "Okay" review.

As you know I had bought the Double Wear foundation just before I read this thread and was dying to try this but felt really bad about leaving a bran new bottle of foundation unused....(Im one of those also trying to cut back on the MU spending this year) but....

I decided I would buy it anyway and then return the double wear once I was completely happy with the Forever..but as it turns out.....and this is just my take, so if you were interested do not let me discourage you from getting it:

Here is the comparison to double wear:

In terms of coverage: Double wear won hands down, while I only apply one coat of foundation to cover some scarring on my cheeks, I needed to apply about 2 or three layers to get the forever to completely hide my scars.

In terms of wear: I think Double wear wore longer as well, I did not change any factors and wore both on a regular work day but found that by 5pm (which I go in to work at 6am) Double wear was still going strong but Forever could use a touchup as my imperfections were showing through and it did not look the same/as flawless/smooth as it did in the morning.

In terms of texture and comfort: Forever is excellent, it feels like and does in fact "melt in" to your skin the moment it is applied, it is very comfortable and has a wonderfull pore shrinking, smoothing effect. Double wear is a little heavier and, if piled on looked cakey, I can say that with the Forever, even though it took 2-3 layers it did not look cakey no matter what.

Color Selection- Not the easiest to find the right match, the color I chose was fairly close but not perfect, all the others were way off.

- I was really exited and was dying to try it but must say that my overall experience is just, its a great foundation but not the best for me (someone who needs fuller, longer wearing coverage without double the makeup).....Thanks for the great feedback though!!!


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep I live across the street. That's one good thing about it. I just went to sephora to get another sample of it hehea. I love where i live. I also have a theatre across from me and victoria secret, gap, bananarepublc, bodyshop, bath and body works. LOVE IT! i would be in so much trouble if i lived where you do. i'd be so broke.


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 15, 2008)

Heheha.. I try to stay out of the shopping area, but if you guys keep on posting new stuff for me to try I def go BROKE!


----------



## ShesAutomatic (Jan 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep I live across the street. That's one good thing about it. I just went to sephora to get another sample of it hehea. I love where i live. I also have a theatre across from me and victoria secret, gap, bananarepublc, bodyshop, bath and body works. LOVE IT! Lucky thing! I don't even have any of those kind of places in my town let alone near my house. All we have basically is a grocery store, restaurants, some fast food places and a drugstore that only sells maybeline and cover girl and brands like that


----------



## LaNenaKaren (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to try this one. Sounds wonderful


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 15, 2008)

I finally ran out of my sample last night and I went to buy the full size, I really really love this foundation, thanks for the rec!


----------



## SUTIL (Jan 15, 2008)

uh-oh...lemming alert!


----------



## Thais (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm planning on picking up samples when I go to San Diego this week.. Can't wait!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im on the market for a new foundation, I might want to try this one! Thanks for the review


----------



## Pomander_ (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow... that sounds pretty amazing. Can you mix it with moisturizer? because i don't really want a full-coverage look, i'd rather look like i'm not wearing any makeup.

Also, how do you get a sample from sephora? do you just ask the desk person??


----------



## beige1 (Jan 16, 2008)

...well........after a few weeks....

Check out the review post (above) from Wism. I am also a EL Doublewear user and the comments she made are spot on with my opinion of it too. Good foundation, but my doublewear just works better for me.

I also bought the Dior Extreme Fix loose powder, IÂ´ll start a new thread about it (so this thread doesnÂ´t get too long)

Beige1


----------



## waterlily777 (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok so guess what guys....I feel really bad that it looks like Im going to be the first one to just give it an "Okay" review.

As you know I had bought the Double Wear foundation just before I read this thread and was dying to try this but felt really bad about leaving a bran new bottle of foundation unused....(Im one of those also trying to cut back on the MU spending this year) but....

I decided I would buy it anyway and then return the double wear once I was completely happy with the Forever..but as it turns out.....and this is just my take, so if you were interested do not let me discourage you from getting it:

Here is the comparison to double wear:

In terms of coverage: Double wear won hands down, while I only apply one coat of foundation to cover some scarring on my cheeks, I needed to apply about 2 or three layers to get the forever to completely hide my scars.

In terms of wear: I think Double wear wore longer as well, I did not change any factors and wore both on a regular work day but found that by 5pm (which I go in to work at 6am) Double wear was still going strong but Forever could use a touchup as my imperfections were showing through and it did not look the same/as flawless/smooth as it did in the morning.

In terms of texture and comfort: Forever is excellent, it feels like and does in fact "melt in" to your skin the moment it is applied, it is very comfortable and has a wonderfull pore shrinking, smoothing effect. Double wear is a little heavier and, if piled on looked cakey, I can say that with the Forever, even though it took 2-3 layers it did not look cakey no matter what.

Color Selection- Not the easiest to find the right match, the color I chose was fairly close but not perfect, all the others were way off.

- I was really exited and was dying to try it but must say that my overall experience is just, its a great foundation but not the best for me (someone who needs fuller, longer wearing coverage without double the makeup).....Thanks for the great feedback though!!!


Well, i wanted to try Double Wear by EL. alot of people say the coverage is superb. and it can look cakey. thats what im afraid off. because i know...i will look horrible. and does it clog up pores?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok so guess what guys....I feel really bad that it looks like Im going to be the first one to just give it an "Okay" review.

As you know I had bought the Double Wear foundation just before I read this thread and was dying to try this but felt really bad about leaving a bran new bottle of foundation unused....(Im one of those also trying to cut back on the MU spending this year) but....

I decided I would buy it anyway and then return the double wear once I was completely happy with the Forever..but as it turns out.....and this is just my take, so if you were interested do not let me discourage you from getting it:

Here is the comparison to double wear:

In terms of coverage: Double wear won hands down, while I only apply one coat of foundation to cover some scarring on my cheeks, I needed to apply about 2 or three layers to get the forever to completely hide my scars.

In terms of wear: I think Double wear wore longer as well, I did not change any factors and wore both on a regular work day but found that by 5pm (which I go in to work at 6am) Double wear was still going strong but Forever could use a touchup as my imperfections were showing through and it did not look the same/as flawless/smooth as it did in the morning.

In terms of texture and comfort: Forever is excellent, it feels like and does in fact "melt in" to your skin the moment it is applied, it is very comfortable and has a wonderfull pore shrinking, smoothing effect. Double wear is a little heavier and, if piled on looked cakey, I can say that with the Forever, even though it took 2-3 layers it did not look cakey no matter what.

Color Selection- Not the easiest to find the right match, the color I chose was fairly close but not perfect, all the others were way off.

- I was really exited and was dying to try it but must say that my overall experience is just, its a great foundation but not the best for me (someone who needs fuller, longer wearing coverage without double the makeup).....Thanks for the great feedback though!!!

sorry it didn't work out for you! thanks for the review.

Originally Posted by *Pomander_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow... that sounds pretty amazing. Can you mix it with moisturizer? because i don't really want a full-coverage look, i'd rather look like i'm not wearing any makeup. 
Also, how do you get a sample from sephora? do you just ask the desk person??

i'm sure you can mix it with moisturizer. i wouldn't see why not. you just ask anyone at the store for a sample.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 16, 2008)

I wanna try this... but after seeing the darkest shade they had was Dark Beige, um. BEIGE?!

WTF, Dior... dark beige my ass. They need to step up their game and add some darker shades besides dark BEIGE!

For all I know it could be a match and the word beige is putting me off. Bah ha. But I've notice Dior only has a lot of lighter shades in all of their cover-ups. What do they expect for us non-beige folks to do... go A La' Michael Jackson and bleach our skin? Damnit, Dior.


----------



## Wism (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *waterlily777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, i wanted to try Double Wear by EL. alot of people say the coverage is superb. and it can look cakey. thats what im afraid off. because i know...i will look horrible. and does it clog up pores? I've been using it for about a week now with no breakouts and I have sensitive acne prone skin, but a week really doesnt disprove that it doesnt...guess I'll wait and see. But yes, Double Wear has the best coverage of all foundations I have ever used.


----------



## iatreia (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't find them anywhere here ;.; we have Marinoud and Rustans, but the EL counters don't have them *cries*

The nice MA from Marinoud gave me a make over tho using Futurist (but blaah, she told me I shouldn't be in the EL counter since most of her customers are old women... but she's nice lol)

so I guess online is the only way to get them ;.;


----------



## Thais (Jan 20, 2008)

I, too, jumped in the bandwagon!!! I am in San Diego right now so I got a sample as soon as I got here last thursday... I LOVE IT. I totally understand now what you girls mean when you say it melts with your skin. Wow. And I am totally amazed by the natural finish and the long-lasting effects.

I went back to sephora here in San Diego and they didn't have my shade!!!! (030) Ugh! Today I took a day trip to LA, went to the sephora at Hollywood Blvd. and they didnt have my shade either. So I drove to the Beverly center mall, and the sephora over there had my shade. PHEW. I was getting anxious cause my sample was running low and I dont know if I can live without this foundation anymore! hahaa

Thanks Jen for the awesome recommendation!


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you Jennifer for recommending this foundation. I received a sample and tried it for a week and love it. I am buying a full size tomorrow when I am shopping at Nordstroms.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I, too, jumped in the bandwagon!!! I am in San Diego right now so I got a sample as soon as I got here last thursday... I LOVE IT. I totally understand now what you girls mean when you say it melts with your skin. Wow. And I am totally amazed by the natural finish and the long-lasting effects. I went back to sephora here in San Diego and they didn't have my shade!!!! (030) Ugh! Today I took a day trip to LA, went to the sephora at Hollywood Blvd. and they didnt have my shade either. So I drove to the Beverly center mall, and the sephora over there had my shade. PHEW. I was getting anxious cause my sample was running low and I dont know if I can live without this foundation anymore! hahaa

Thanks Jen for the awesome recommendation!

Originally Posted by *susanks1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you Jennifer for recommending this foundation. I received a sample and tried it for a week and love it. I am buying a full size tomorrow when I am shopping at Nordstroms. i'm so glad you girls love it



susanks, what's your shade?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 20, 2008)

I got my color matched today. I'm 40 (boy I wish I were really forty again



). I will be able to try it on Wednesday. I can't wait!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 20, 2008)

This stuff must be great - I will have to give it a try.


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 21, 2008)

My shade is 20.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *susanks1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My shade is 20. if your a 20 in this, what is your shade in some other brands such as estee lauder double wear and revlon colorstay?


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have never tried those. My last foundation was Monave Claire.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *susanks1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never tried those. My last foundation was Monave Claire. ok thanks


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am also the color nude in Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh man... I really really think 020 (Light Beige) is too dark (and too pink) for me. This is so strange. I am Light Beige in the Airflash, and it is a perfect match. I think I'm going to have to returm the forever flawless and get the airflash. I'm sad, I really loved the feel and consistency of the forever flawless.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh man... I really really think 020 (Light Beige) is too dark (and too pink) for me. This is so strange. I am Light Beige in the Airflash, and it is a perfect match. I think I'm going to have to returm the forever flawless and get the airflash. I'm sad, I really loved the feel and consistency of the forever flawless. i'm sorry



if i were you, i would try 021.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm sorry



if i were you, i would try 021. I will!



Thanks!


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 21, 2008)

Boohoo! I was hoping to love this foundation. Looking all over for my shade, cursing that I couldn't find it and now that I found it, it doesn't work on my skin. I thought it would blend in my skin but apparently it looks cakey. I put on a real thin layer too. I guess I"ll go back to my MAC studio mist foundation. Sigh.. it's a shame.. back to sephora it is.


----------



## lienny (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Me without makeup/foundation

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...i3220/demo.jpg

After application of DiorSkin Forever foundation and makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/010-4.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...3220/008-4.jpg

AngieWhat lipstick/lipgloss did you use, it looked so gooooood on you!


----------



## kristinawolf (Jan 22, 2008)

I, too, have jumped on the bandwagon. Hauled myself all the way down to the Sephora store (usually I shop online- WHY can't they put a Sephora in Baltimore???) to get a sample. Easy- as I am almost always the lightest color available. It is AWESOME. Ordered it online today- hope my sample lasts until it arrives!!! I tried some LORAC Luminizer powder over it in the store, and it looked so beautiful that I had to add that to the order, too. Anyone else like that powder? I don't think I've bought any LORAC before.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 24, 2008)

I tried it tonight. It was every bit as good as everyone said!!! Looks great, great coverage and I could match my coloring! A++++


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lienny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif AngieWhat lipstick/lipgloss did you use, it looked so gooooood on you!

Awww, thanks! Yea, I wanted something neutral but with a hint of pink. I used NARS pillow talk l/g. luvvvv it!






Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Boohoo! I was hoping to love this foundation. Looking all over for my shade, cursing that I couldn't find it and now that I found it, it doesn't work on my skin. I thought it would blend in my skin but apparently it looks cakey. I put on a real thin layer too. I guess I"ll go back to my MAC studio mist foundation. Sigh.. it's a shame.. back to sephora it is. Hmm, it shouldn't come out cakey...did you use a foundation brush? I'm thinking it's looking cakey because either the shade might be too light for you or perhaps what you used to apply it. Usually I would use the 190 MAC brush, but I used the 187 for this so it'll give it the airbrush look without putting TOO much on. Not sure if you have dry/combo skin but I apply moisturizer before putting on the foundation and it helps the application process. BUT everyone's skin is different...sorry it didn't work out for you!

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried it tonight. It was every bit as good as everyone said!!! Looks great, great coverage and I could match my coloring! A++++ Yay! Glad it worked out for you. Another one on the Diorskin forever bandwagon! hehe


----------



## Britt Fabulous (Jan 24, 2008)

I got a sample and tried it out... but it's too pinky/dark for me- it's #10. I mean it's not TERRIBLE, but I'm really fair and more of a yellow/neutral undertone. I'm so disappointed, would another color work better for me? I really enjoy the foundation. It lasts, feels nice, doesnâ€™t get all caked up in pores. I guess I will have to go back and see what other color options will work for my pale ass.


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm really really pale, and #10 is lovely on me, so long as I don't use a coloured powder.

I just got this foundation the other day, and because I'd heard such rave reviews, I was actually expecting to be disappointed.

However, it lived up to everyone's raves, and I really love this stuff!


----------



## Mikitapatel (Jan 25, 2008)

I actually bought this and had to return it..



...The foundation is perfect, it does cover amazingly and stays on forever! It's just that the colors don't match with my strong yellow undertones. I got matched twice, and both times it looked really pink on me. It sucks, because this is one foundation that I could layer and it wouldn't look cakey!


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, I went to macy today and I had the MA at the Dior match me up again. I thought to myself, I'm gonna give it a second try. I'm not about to give up. Apparently the medium beige was too light for me. #31 or #32 is either too yellow or too pink but #40 was just the right color for me. When she apply it to my skin it didn't look cakey at all. I have no clue y it looks cakey when i applied it. But whatever I'm going to give it a try and see how it is. Wish me luck! I also bought the powder version. The MA used powdered on top of my foundation to set my makeup. It looked kinda nice.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, I went to macy today and I had the MA at the Dior match me up again. I thought to myself, I'm gonna give it a second try. I'm not about to give up. Apparently the medium beige was too light for me. #31 or #32 is either too yellow or too pink but #40 was just the right color for me. When she apply it to my skin it didn't look cakey at all. I have no clue y it looks cakey when i applied it. But whatever I'm going to give it a try and see how it is. Wish me luck! I also bought the powder version. The MA used powdered on top of my foundation to set my makeup. It looked kinda nice. Glad you found a better match.


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 30, 2008)

Well this is a huge rave indeed. Are the people that bought this foundation still happy with it?

TIA


----------



## kristinawolf (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been getting vague compliments- my mother, for example, said how pretty I looked, though she didn't have a reason why. It's the Dior! It is wonderful! I watched a video on YouTube showing the Mac 187 (?- the skunk one) brush, so I tried experimenting with my Bare Escentials large buffing brush- the one with the orange handle. I put some Dior on a mirror (the little sephora ones that always come with a gift card) and buff it up into the bristles, then I sort of pat it straight on all over, then buff &amp; blend. It looks AMAZING. A little Lorac luminizing powder on top and--- voila.


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AppleRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well this is a huge rave indeed. Are the people that bought this foundation still happy with it?TIA

I still am very happy


----------



## KellyB (Jan 30, 2008)

Well as much as I love it, I had started breaking out around my nose and chin a week ago. I never break out. So I went back to Estee Lauder Double Wear which I also love and they cleared up. I may try one more time b/c I was so happy with the coverage and staying power. It's easier to apply than the Double Wear which dries faster but if I break out this time, I'll know the culprit and you might be seeing it for sale.......cheap. I'm bummed about it though.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 30, 2008)

i have been going back and forth between my OG (Dior Airflash) and this... I am SOOO loyal to Airflash, that I actually feel like i am cheating on it with it's sibling!

I haven't bought a full bottle yet because my MUA at Bloomingdales hooked a sister up with the biggest sample known to mankind. so when it runs out, i will feel guilty and go back to Airflash full time.

BUT I am sure during the summer, i will be using Forever more often since it is SPF 25 and water resistant and Airflash isnt, and then i wont feel so guilty.


----------



## AppleRose (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks for your replies.

KellyB I appreciate your info regarding the breakouts.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 31, 2008)

I hope I can get to Sephora soon to find a shade match.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 31, 2008)

There are so many rave reviews on this foundation, for those of you who have used it and may seen my FOTDs and considering I do have a pretty bad face, (acne scars, oily skin, large pores and the dreaded beard shadow) in your opinion do you think this foundation would provide me enough coverage and look good? I would love your opinions as I would like to try it if it will work for me.


----------



## nlee22 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok i have a problem. I have an oily t-zone and when i put on this foundation in about 45 minutes my t-zone is oily. I did put milk of magnesia on before my primer and foundation and it usually works on other foundations but this one it don't work. I don't wanna give this foundation up but I don't know what else i can do. Any suggestions? Also about a day or two my pores tends to get clogged up. I have to do microdermabrasion at least every other day. I don't think its the dryness cuz my skin is never dry. Soo weird


----------



## claudia_lemus77 (Feb 3, 2008)

i am sooo getting a sample , TODAY it sounds so tempting!

wow i must be slow though i didnt know you could get samples..for

all those times times i wasted money on a product i didnt like..Thanks for the info


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well as much as I love it, I had started breaking out around my nose and chin a week ago. I never break out. So I went back to Estee Lauder Double Wear which I also love and they cleared up. I may try one more time b/c I was so happy with the coverage and staying power. It's easier to apply than the Double Wear which dries faster but if I break out this time, I'll know the culprit and you might be seeing it for sale.......cheap. I'm bummed about it though. oh, no. i'm so sorry





Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have been going back and forth between my OG (Dior Airflash) and this... I am SOOO loyal to Airflash, that I actually feel like i am cheating on it with it's sibling!
I haven't bought a full bottle yet because my MUA at Bloomingdales hooked a sister up with the biggest sample known to mankind. so when it runs out, i will feel guilty and go back to Airflash full time.

BUT I am sure during the summer, i will be using Forever more often since it is SPF 25 and water resistant and Airflash isnt, and then i wont feel so guilty.

you're too funny. whatever works for you!!

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are so many rave reviews on this foundation, for those of you who have used it and may seen my FOTDs and considering I do have a pretty bad face, (acne scars, oily skin, large pores and the dreaded beard shadow) in your opinion do you think this foundation would provide me enough coverage and look good? I would love your opinions as I would like to try it if it will work for me. i definitely think it'll work for you. any way you can get a sample?

Originally Posted by *nlee22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok i have a problem. I have an oily t-zone and when i put on this foundation in about 45 minutes my t-zone is oily. I did put milk of magnesia on before my primer and foundation and it usually works on other foundations but this one it don't work. I don't wanna give this foundation up but I don't know what else i can do. Any suggestions? Also about a day or two my pores tends to get clogged up. I have to do microdermabrasion at least every other day. I don't think its the dryness cuz my skin is never dry. Soo weird try blotting sheets? if you love it so much and could deal with it, it's no biggy!


----------



## Xexuxa (Feb 4, 2008)

I got a sample of this and I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Renee33 (Feb 4, 2008)

Istill love this. I used my double wear this weekend and it mabe me break out and didn't cover as nicely as Dior. This is the best foundation I 've ever used and I've used a lot! Finally I found my HG foundation!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 4, 2008)

I ordered this from sephora friday night, i'm soo excited, i can't wait to see how it all turns out


----------



## sadhunni (Feb 4, 2008)

i bought this and i love it. on good days, half a pump is enough. on regular days, i use one pump. on really bad days, i put on two layers (two pumps) and it still did not look cakey.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 6, 2008)

Have heard nothing but great things about this product--will give it al go.


----------



## Pat01 (Feb 6, 2008)

Got it from Sephora.com yesterday will be trying this morning!!


----------



## nosmun (Feb 11, 2008)

I purchased this from Lord &amp; taylor on Friday and there was no one working the Dior counter. The woman from the clinque counter was helping me and when she was checking the price said to me " are you really prepared to pay $42.00 for a bottle of foundation?" I said "yes, I am". Well let me tell you, if she asked me that same question today after wearing that 42.00 foundation all day I would be all Hell yes I am woman!

It looks and feels amazing. Thank you all for posting your opinions on this. It was my first Real expensive makeup purchase and I love it!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Xexuxa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a sample of this and I'm excited to try it!




Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered this from sephora friday night, i'm soo excited, i can't wait to see how it all turns out Originally Posted by *Pat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Got it from Sephora.com yesterday will be trying this morning!! let us know how you end up liking it!!!

Originally Posted by *nosmun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I purchased this from Lord &amp; taylor on Friday and there was no one working the Dior counter. The woman from the clinque counter was helping me and when she was checking the price said to me " are you really prepared to pay $42.00 for a bottle of foundation?" I said "yes, I am". Well let me tell you, if she asked me that same question today after wearing that 42.00 foundation all day I would be all Hell yes I am woman!
It looks and feels amazing. Thank you all for posting your opinions on this. It was my first Real expensive makeup purchase and I love it!

Originally Posted by *sadhunni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bought this and i love it. on good days, half a pump is enough. on regular days, i use one pump. on really bad days, i put on two layers (two pumps) and it still did not look cakey. Originally Posted by *Renee33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Istill love this. I used my double wear this weekend and it mabe me break out and didn't cover as nicely as Dior. This is the best foundation I 've ever used and I've used a lot! Finally I found my HG foundation! yayyyyy! glad you all love it!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 11, 2008)

I dropped by Sephora along with my sister this afternoon. It was really busy, so I tried out medium beige on my bare face, and I couldn't believe how lightweight and smooth it was! It literally felt like I was wearing nothing at all!





I ended up asking for a sample to make sure it was a good color match. I can't wait to try it out again soon! I will most likely invest $42 for my very own bottle in the near future!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dropped by Sephora along with my sister this afternoon. It was really busy, so I tried out medium beige on my bare face, and I couldn't believe how lightweight and smooth it was! It literally felt like I was wearing nothing at all!



I ended up asking for a sample to make sure it was a good color match. I can't wait to try it out again soon! I will most likely invest $42 for my very own bottle in the near future!





woohoo!


----------



## Carlz33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi there!! I REALLY want to buy this foundation! What colour do you think I would be?





Attachment 39265


----------



## Ashley.C (Feb 11, 2008)

i didnt like it but i got the wrong colour its too dark..might give it ago again but ill wait til my airflash finishes


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carlz33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi there!! I REALLY want to buy this foundation! What colour do you think I would be?




Attachment 39265

can you name your shades in other foundations?

Originally Posted by *Ashley.C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i didnt like it but i got the wrong colour its too dark..might give it ago again but ill wait til my airflash finishes sorry



what's your color in airflash?


----------



## Pat01 (Feb 11, 2008)

OMg I am so happy with this foundation it is so nice on the skin it sort fo melts away leaving a nice finish, I would get another bottle when this is out!!


----------



## lauren84 (Feb 11, 2008)

gotta try it now!!

any suggestions to a person who tans??..not sure what to try and I am gonna get it online so it's kinda a guessing game!


----------



## nursie (Feb 11, 2008)

i've been wearing this for the past week and it really does feel lovely on my skin, literally it seems to melt into my skin and erases any redness and splotchiness i have. i wear NC35 in mac studiofix liquid, and in the Dior i'm wearing color 30/medium beige.

i have oily skin, with occasional pimples, and beginning fine lines on my forehead...this does not settle into my lines and my skin has stayed totally clear all week.

before this, i had revlon colorstay and milani pressed mineral foundations that i usually go to. i have to touch up my oily/shiny areas about the same amount as i did with the colorstay. the Dior stayed in place ALL day through flights and hot weather, it is definately something i will purchase again!


----------



## Ashley.C (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm 200 in airflash, i got a slightly darker one in the forever extreme be me being stupid lol! its cool my sister will use it even tho it will cost me haha


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lauren84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gotta try it now!!
any suggestions to a person who tans??..not sure what to try and I am gonna get it online so it's kinda a guessing game!

what shade are you in other foundations?

Originally Posted by *Pat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMg I am so happy with this foundation it is so nice on the skin it sort fo melts away leaving a nice finish, I would get another bottle when this is out!! Originally Posted by *nursie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've been wearing this for the past week and it really does feel lovely on my skin, literally it seems to melt into my skin and erases any redness and splotchiness i have. i wear NC35 in mac studiofix liquid, and in the Dior i'm wearing color 30/medium beige. i have oily skin, with occasional pimples, and beginning fine lines on my forehead...this does not settle into my lines and my skin has stayed totally clear all week.

before this, i had revlon colorstay and milani pressed mineral foundations that i usually go to. i have to touch up my oily/shiny areas about the same amount as i did with the colorstay. the Dior stayed in place ALL day through flights and hot weather, it is definately something i will purchase again!

i'm soooo happy you're loving this!

Originally Posted by *Ashley.C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm 200 in airflash, i got a slightly darker one in the forever extreme be me being stupid lol! its cool my sister will use it even tho it will cost me haha what shade did you get? i would think 030 is your match in forever.


----------



## Carlz33 (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can you name your shades in other foundations? I'm Ivory in Revlon Colourstay Active.Multi-tasking Neuteral in Everyday Minerals! - matches me the best.

Vanilla in Mirenesse Velvet Max Lift Line Treatment Foundation

Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carlz33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm Ivory in Revlon Colourstay Active.Multi-tasking Neuteral in Everyday Minerals! - matches me the best.

Vanilla in Mirenesse Velvet Max Lift Line Treatment Foundation

Thanks!

okay, i would say either 020 or 021, but i would think 021 since it's more yellow. do you think you're more yellow or pink?


----------



## Ashley.C (Feb 13, 2008)

I was given 023 its too dark for me, but i like the formula might give it another try


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley.C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was given 023 its too dark for me, but i like the formula might give it another try okay, i think you're 021 cuz 022 is way too peachy.


----------



## missjewell (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey girls, I tried scanning through all this and I couldn't find a rec for NW25. I can't get to the counter for Dior and I really want to know what color I would be ty!


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missjewell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girls, I tried scanning through all this and I couldn't find a rec for NW25. I can't get to the counter for Dior and I really want to know what color I would be ty! I think 21 (Linen) would be a good match!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think 21 (Linen) would be a good match! i agree!


----------



## Pat01 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just got a sample of 020 and its great, I will order that, I got 30 and believe it or not, I can wear it and blend well and its fine, gotten lots of compliments on my skin lately, so I may mix the 2!!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone with over 40 skin try it and love it?? I am wanting this alot and will go and try to get a sample but curious~~


----------



## Pat01 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am 46 and I love it, I used to use foundation and a powder after, I have nto used powder at all and my skin looks like skin


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am 47 and I love it too.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 19, 2008)

went and got a sample today will try it tomorrow~~I found it at Nordstroms and Macys~~


----------



## Ashley.C (Feb 21, 2008)

ive been mixing mine with my airflash since the colour i've got is too dark and i love it haha will get the right colour on saturday though


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well thank god for samples. Its not as good as my smashbox for longevity and certainly not as good as my mineral makeup. The initial look was nice but beyond that I was not in love with. And by evening I couldnt tell I had makeup on, I quess I do love my mineral makeup because by evening I usually look ALMOST as good as I did when I first put it on. Thanks though it was fun to sample~~


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the recommendation Jennifer.........I went out and got a sample (32) I totally love it!!!!!!!!!! definitely going back to buy full size!!!!!!!!


----------



## chikalaou (Feb 27, 2008)

I wear I-30 N in Lancome Color Ideal, what would be a match in this Dior foundation?

I don't have a Sephora nearby, but I might drop by a Dior counter later this week (no idea if they give out samples though :/)


----------



## lissalove (Feb 27, 2008)

I currently use Estee Lauder double wear in Desert Beige. What do you ladies think will be a good match for this foundation?


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chikalaou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear I-30 N in Lancome Color Ideal, what would be a match in this Dior foundation?
I don't have a Sephora nearby, but I might drop by a Dior counter later this week (no idea if they give out samples though :/)

My dior counter gave out samples.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 28, 2008)

The Dior counter at Nordstroms that I went to gave me a sample large enough to last me for a week.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 28, 2008)

This stuff looks awesome. i want to try it.


----------



## mommy2ajd (Mar 11, 2008)

I love this foundation but I really am not having good luck with the colors. It seems like 20 is too pink and 21 is too yellow?? I have pretty fair skin with lot's of pink undertones. Usually yellow is better for me to counteract my pink but Dior seems too yellow??


----------



## hrhirene (Mar 11, 2008)

Darn it... I just got Vincent Longo Healthy Fluid, which I can't say I'm horribly in love with but it does last forever. Hmm... well a girl can never have too many foundations, right?! If I'm Golden Porcelain in Vincent, any idea what that would be in the Dior? I'm guessing a 010 as I have light ivory/porcelain skin (though a true ivory will make me too pink). I think the Longo I have now is a bit yellow though.. BAH.


----------



## southcitybabe (Mar 11, 2008)

On the Sephora site, the color shades look really light to me is this right or are they darker when you get them I dont want to get the wrong shade in mac i think i used to wear nw30 but not too sure, I was gonna try med beige


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 11, 2008)

did you try 030? it might be too dark, but it was teh perfect mix of pinl/yellow for my friend.

Originally Posted by *mommy2ajd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this foundation but I really am not having good luck with the colors. It seems like 20 is too pink and 21 is too yellow?? I have pretty fair skin with lot's of pink undertones. Usually yellow is better for me to counteract my pink but Dior seems too yellow??


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 15, 2008)

I would love to try this, but I have to order most of my stuff online. The closest Sephora is about 3 hours away.


----------



## hrhirene (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wanted to say... I got my sample of this at Sephora the other day. I wore it for a day and WOW!!!!! This foundation is like magic!!!! I rushed back to Sephora and bought it... it's everything everyone's said it is and more. My boyfriend, without even knowing about a foundation switch, commented on how radiant my skin looked (this is my boyfriend, who wouldn't notice if I changed my haircolour, so it's got to be something hehe). I'm a 010... love it!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Mar 30, 2008)

i finally get to try this foundation and so far i really like the coverage and how it makes my skin look radiant. i'm NC20 but i find 021 (linen) too yellow and 020 (light beige) too pink, i believe 010 (ivory) is the perfect match. now my only concern is if this foundation will break me out since it's not oil-free, thanks for the recommendation girls!


----------



## missjewell (Mar 30, 2008)

I got a sample of this Friday and I am in love!! Darn the price though, anyway I thought I would be 201 Linen since a lot of you suggested that since I am nw20/25 but she matched me at 300 light beige and it was a perfect match.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 30, 2008)

yes, i heard a lot about this foundation. I would like to try it next time =]


----------



## AppleRose (Apr 3, 2008)

this foundation is still going strong....


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 3, 2008)

So as most of you know, i've been doing prom season. I'm so glad i already shop dior because I think my Nordy's girls would be mad at the amount of Forever samples I go in there to get! They are the perfect prom foundation because of the sweat resistance and medium-full coverage and overall naturalness of it as well.

I have all the colors in in little Nordy disc sample jars, good enough for at least 4 faces per sample.


----------



## lauren84 (Apr 7, 2008)

I need to try this...I tan and don't know what color would be best...


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 8, 2008)

any recs for a NC25-NC30


----------



## Pomander_ (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow...I'm convinced! Next time I swing by Sephora I'm definitely getting this--I'll try a sample first, cause I've never spent that amount of money on any kind of makeup.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 9, 2008)

i just picked up a sample today..i'm an NC30 and i wear 32 - rose beige in dior. so far so good!! i think i'll pick up the fullsize i like it a lot.


----------



## hrhirene (Apr 10, 2008)

Still LOVE this foundation... what I havre noticed is that, when I first put it on, it needs time to 'set' into my face... then it looks completely natural, flawless and RADIANT! I keep getting compliments.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 13, 2008)

okay update on the rose beige: as i wore it more it became more and more apparent that it was WAY too pink for me. i went back and tried a 31 which was supposed to have more yellow, but it was dark and it still looked pink. any other girls having trouble getting enough yellow? i feel like the entire line only has pink undertones which sucks for me because i have pretty strong yellow undertones.


----------



## missjewell (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lauren84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need to try this...I tan and don't know what color would be best... I tan as well and I am about a nw25 in mac, I went in last weekend and she matched me with 030. I bet that would work for you too.It's med beige


----------



## laurreenn (May 2, 2008)

thanks! i ultimately did end up getting i think either 31 or 32 i had to take home a couple samples before i found the right shade.


----------



## Zoey (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone reccomend which one is the lightest shade and yellowish?

NVM I saw swathces compared to my current EDM foundation in golden fair and the lightest shade 010 is WAAAY to dark



/sob


----------



## Shera76 (May 30, 2008)

I have a very oily T zone...would you recommend Dior skin for me anyway?? I've heard great reviews, and my sister insists it's a god send, but I would like to know if people with combination skin have had the same success. Thanks!

Z


----------



## Pat01 (May 30, 2008)

I have combo skin and it works great for me, only I should have gone a shade lighter and will get that soon, I will keep the one I got for summer!


----------



## vav (Jun 23, 2008)

I finally learned how to wear this since it dries too much for me when it sets, well i apply it after thick moisturiser or a little vaseline. I didn't want to loose the long wearing and photofriendlyness of this.


----------



## Nessicle (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a little late in joining the majority on this foundation (and the thread sorry guys!) but I bought this foundation today after being fed up of the masky effect of Double Wear and every other long lasting foundation out there! The coverage, ease to apply and finish are spectacular. My only gripe is that there doesnt seem to be a light colour for yellow based skins (if they made a shade like DW Bone which is my perfect colour I would be so happy but you can't have everything right?!). However, the SA matched me to 010 Ivory which is a neutral shade and I would compare it to Colourstay in Buff which I used to wear a few years ago anyway. At first it does seem like there is a bit of pink in the undertone of it and I have yellow undertones. But after about 20 minutes when the foundation has settled, it seems to melt in to your skin colour and it no longer looked pinky, it just looked like my skin but better! So far I love it! I just wish that these companies would realise that most women have a yellow undertone!


----------



## muni (Oct 13, 2008)

i will try it,,,thaaanks


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think I can bring myself to buy this product. I hear that it's amazing but I don't want to fork over that much 'dough' for it. I'm undecided!


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks! I haven't tried any of their foundations yet. I will have to give this one a try


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 14, 2008)

I was able to use this foundation during the winter months, but when it got warmer I had to switch to MUFE. I was getting to oily with it.


----------



## lc_9 (Oct 16, 2008)

I cant decide between dior and lancome but I think im gonna go with dior after reading this thread


----------



## fairskin1000 (Apr 3, 2009)

very tempting indeed!


----------



## tismama (Mar 21, 2011)

i got a sample of this today, and it seems nice.


----------



## tismama (Mar 23, 2011)

i received a sample tube of this and i absolutely love it expect for the fragrance. looks more natural than my NARS sheer glow


----------

